

A fan has recut the Hobbit trilogy into a single 4-hour film - danielsamuels
https://tolkieneditor.wordpress.com/2015/01/13/i-have-recut-peter-jacksons-hobbit-trilogy-into-a-single-4-hour-film/

======
infogulch
Very nice effort! 4.5 hours is still a bit long for a single film. Ever since
The Hobbit movies were announced I thought the story could fit into a couple
2-hour movies much better than the three existing 3-hour movies. The Hobbit
felt like a five-page school paper where you could only come up with two pages
of actual content and you're scrambling to fluff it out, like adding useless
anecdotes and increasing the font size of all punctuation.

“I feel thin, sort of stretched, like butter scraped over too much bread.”
Indeed you were, Mr. Bilbo, indeed you were.

------
SandersAK
To date, the Hobbit trilogy has made $2,759,130,028 globally.

This cut may be a better single experience, and maybe would have increased the
monetary single experience, but I dunno if it could make up for $1.4b in
revenue.

~~~
ckinnan
Of course the studios could draw inspiration from this, and in a couple
Christmases release their own 3 or 4 hour single cut!

~~~
ant6n
I always thought that the whole LOTR/Hobbit thing could to well as a modern TV
series; like Game of Thrones, House of Cards or Breaking Bad -- movie-like
quality but much longer, so there's possibility to tell a much bigger story
and zoom in on many details which each can tell a story on their own. I for
one liked how the LOTR extensions had more time for some quiet moments, and
song. Maybe they'll do a longer TV-Show-like edit.

Although with the Hobbit they stretched it in really tedious and annoying
ways, not adding much interesting to the story, just dumb action and and
annoying characters. So now people want it to be shorter.

